

Ask HN: How Do You Consume Hacker News? - iSimone

I'm curious since I for myself have not yet found the ideal set up and I'd like to learn more about how other USE HN.<p>- I bought an iPad app that crashes upon opening (no answer from the developer, can one get money back from Apple?), what apps are you recommending?<p>- I'm following ycombinator and newsycombinator as well as newsyc20/newsyc50/newsyc100/newsyc150 on twitter<p>- I have hacker news daily in my google reader, which lists the 10 most voted stories of the day before<p>- I periodically check the homepage and try to comment where I feel like I can contribute<p>That's it, so what's your "set up"?
======
gs7
I use a Greasemonkey script called Hacker News OnePage [1] that I customized
to fit my needs. It puts HN in a sidebar and opens links in a frame to the
right of it. Comments are also shown underneath that frame. It's very similar
to HN Vue [2], but I have more control over the layout and can customize
exactly how I want to consume HN.

[1] <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/30512> [2] <http://www.hnvue.com/>

------
hynek
Hacker Monthly + Hacker Newsletter.

I need my time for actual hacking. ;)

------
TMK
Has the news.ycombinator.com open on a tab in my chrome and check out the news
about every ten minutes when I am on the pc to see if anything interesting has
popped up.

------
sdfjkl
Every now and then, I open news.ycombinator.com and read some articles that
sound interesting. When I run out, I also sometimes click on new/ask.

------
akkartik
We built <http://hackerstream.com> for HN power users to stay ahead of the
pack.

~~~
iSimone
That is an interesting service. We had something similar in mind that we
thought was worth building. The real time layer seems to add something to HN
that makes it a lot easier to follow (and "manipulate" probably as well). But
it is time consuming as well as @Hynek says.

